

Ask HN: Use Facebook to land interviews? - paul9290

I'm currently seeking an Internet professional job (Marketing or Web Design).  I've sent numerous resumes out &#38; never received an interview invite, until I found names of hiring managers(on company site) and then found/sent them message on Facebook re: jobs.  This worked and landed me an interview that went great with her(age 29), but 2nd interviewer her boss (age 47) hearing I did this ended interview.  So, would you use Facebook this way or it's going to far?
======
ScottWhigham
I had someone send me a friend request via FB during a recent hiring round. My
thought was, "Who is this person and why would they think I want to be their
friend on FB?"

To me, FB is personal - it's not LinkedIn which is 'work'. FB is for friends
and family. Hit me up on LinkedIn and, although I'll still likely ignore you,
there's at least the chance that I won't whereas I'll never respond to
something on FB like that.

I'm 38 so perhaps my usage is different from you younguns.

------
ApolloRising
Stick to linked in rather than FaceBook. Some people prefer their facebook to
be friends and family and find it intrusive if you poke your head into their
life.

You will get better results and won't run into this problem on linked in since
that is what it was designed to do and everyone is in a biz mindset there.
Also you can try Plaxo if you need contact info.

